# Tuna Steaks



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2013)

Preheat broiler,oil the pan, in a bowl toss the bread crumbs,about 3/4 cup,2 tab parsley chopped fine, salt and pepper to taste 1 tab chopped fine mint,stir in 3 tab. evoo or just enough to moisten bread crumbs  put either tuna or swordfish steaks on pan and put half of the crumb mixture on top patting them into fish steaks. broil the fish 6 inches from flame for 3 min or til crumbs are golden. turn steaks put on the rest of crumbs and brown  2-3 min more til done to taste. drizzle with 1  tab evoo  serve hot with lemon wedges.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just lovely 

Thanks for sharing Kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2013)

That sounds really good, Ma!  Now I need to go buy some Ahi Tuna steaks.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds really good, Ma! Now I need to go buy some Ahi Tuna steaks.


 Did you get those steaks yet ?hope you like the recipe.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Did you get those steaks yet ?hope you like the recipe.
> ma



Nope, ended up at the Dr's office, Lab and pharmacy longer than I expected, by the time I got done I was lucky to get home before 7, too late to cook dinner.  I will try again tomorrow if I can find some nice looking Ahi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, ended up at the Dr's office, Lab and pharmacy longer than I expected, by the time I got done I was lucky to get home before 7, too late to cook dinner. I will try again tomorrow if I can find some nice looking Ahi.


 OK sounds like a plan. time to put the feet up so swelling will go down. 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2013)

kadesma said:


> OK sounds like a plan. time to put the feet up so swelling will go down.
> ma



Is that how I get rid of my big swollen head???


----------



## Addie (Jun 26, 2013)

Sometimes there will be a small piece of tuna broken off from a steak. I will buy it and pour olive oil over it and let it sit. Just enough oil, not too much. After a few hours I saute it until cooked through and then break it up. It becomes my tuna sandwich providing I have the right bread for it. Tuna, celery, onion and the oil it was cooked in along with mayo. If no bread, then I use it for a stuffed tomato.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ma, this was so good and I was able to broil it in my new Toaster Oven.  I have enough left I can take it to work tomorrow for lunch with some coleslaw.  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is that how I get rid of my big swollen head???


 Nope you don't have to worry about a swollen head my dear. Just keep on being YOU!!!
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ma, this was so good and I was able to broil it in my new Toaster Oven. I have enough left I can take it to work tomorrow for lunch with some coleslaw. Thanks!


So glad you like it. I'm not a a big tuna lover but I do like it this way. Thanks for letting me know.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> Sometimes there will be a small piece of tuna broken off from a steak. I will buy it and pour olive oil over it and let it sit. Just enough oil, not too much. After a few hours I saute it until cooked through and then break it up. It becomes my tuna sandwich providing I have the right bread for it. Tuna, celery, onion and the oil it was cooked in along with mayo. If no bread, then I use it for a stuffed tomato.


  thanks for sharing this with us Addie.
kades


----------



## CraigC (Jun 27, 2013)

What kind of tuna? Albacore is just plain garbage, like talapia. I watched Master Chef last night, where that useless mama's apron string sucking Joe Bastianich made an ass out of himself by stating, " catfish eat mud and algae." Catfish are predators and scavengers of animal protein. The man is a classless POS!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2013)

CraigC said:


> What kind of tuna? Albacore is just plain garbage, like talapia. I watched Master Chef last night, where that useless mama's apron string sucking Joe Bastianich made an ass out of himself by stating, " catfish eat mud and algae." Catfish are predators and scavengers of animal protein. The man is a classless POS!


 Craig the tuna is Ahi Tuna as to Lidia's kid he is a fool.          cat fish has never passed these lips   I don't care for it and and I hate tilapia YUK
kades


----------

